# Helmand River Valley, Afghanistan (Part II)



## Jet915

Hi everyone,
Here are another set of pics from my deployment to Afghanistan.

1. Helmand River splitting the brown desert and the Helmand Valley during the poppy harvest season.






2. Dry river valley near Musah Qaleh at dusk.





3. Flying over Marjah





4. Red desert w/Helmand River Valley in the background.





5. Helmand River Valley





6. City of Musah Qaleh





7. Division of "Shi*ter's"





8. Sunset at Camp Bastion




Stay tuned for my last post on Afghanistan, Kajaki Lake...


----------



## HotSauce

#3 with a little bit of PP to bring out those flags (subtly).  I find myself very very interested in a lot of these shots (2,3,5,7,8) but I think they require a bit of refinement to really grab me.

Very very good start.


----------



## michaelleggero

the last one has alot of potential if you add some contrast and saturation to really bring out the colors of the sky

Mike Leggero

http://www.michaelleggero.com


----------



## Robin Usagani

If you didnt follow the first one, the OP is using his point and shoot during his deployment.


----------



## dry3210

I always love seeing shots of this stuff!


----------

